# Hunting Island / Beaufort / Hilton Head questions



## jbanker (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello all,

First time poster on the forum but avid user of the forums in my home state of Ohio, so I can appreciate all that you guys share on here for outsiders. 

I'm heading down to camp at Hunting Island SP on Sunday-Friday and looking to gain some input on species to target or piers worth checking out. I'm considering bringing the yaks to investigate the lagoon at HI. I have done some research and that area seems to have some good potential, especially with the yaks. 

Will probably check out the pier at the state park as well and have always wanted to visit the Broad River Pier so those are the likely places I'll hit. 

I have been visting Hilton Head for the past ten years and have done well in the lagoons for reds and flounder, however, that is typically in July and August. That will be the last place I'll go if everything else is slow or non existent for fish. 

Any input or info is appreciated.

Thanks!

-Joe


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

The cobia are due in anytime at the Broad River Bridge pier. A lot of folks jig for greenies and use those. Not a lot else there other than rays, puffers, sharks.

We catch reds in the creeks year round, had my best luck with fiddler crabs of all things.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not familiar Huntington Island SP. Just Hunting Beach SP. If it is south of Beach SP then you can't get any help from me. Just trying to get you on good fishing and not strike out. Furthest I've been is Pawley's Island............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## jbanker (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input, cobia would definitely be pretty cool, I have used greenies in the past for live bait. There seems to be a lot of public access in Beaufort county. Might just have to check out multiple locations. 

Piscesman - Hunting Island is just north of Hilton Head, it's a bit south from Huntington SP!


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

I kinda figured I boo booed there. Heard the name on here before but didn't put it together. Good Luck.....
Kim:fishing:


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have a yak, I'd hit the creeks. I caught one slot red yesterday, and the day before I caught two slot reds and one over slot that I released, all on fiddler crabs on a 1/0 circle hook single on 30lb fluorocarbon leader. Yesterday I was watching menhaden being worked by something on the surface in the center of the creeks and suspect spec trouts were at them.


----------



## Michigan1 (Oct 24, 2013)

jbanker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time poster on the forum but avid user of the forums in my home state of Ohio, so I can appreciate all that you guys share on here for outsiders.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I did some recon down there today. Didn't fish because of the torrential rains, but talked to the girl that works in the nature place at the head of the pier and she said they've caught some whiting and reds at the pier. The gate lady at the park said they've been catching some reds in the surf and there are some flounder starting to move in. She also said that lagoon can be decent fishing as well. A couple miles up the road back toward the north is a roadside seafood shack that sells both live and dead bait. Speaking with that lady she said the same about reds in the surf, whiting near the mouth of the river and flounder moving in. She was also telling me about some trees and logs in the water somewhere toward the mouth of the river that is supposed to be pretty good fishing.
Don't know if any cobia have moved in by the broad river bridge or not but I did see 3 boats anchored up on the rip as I was coming across there this morning.
Just thought I'd pass this info along. Hopefully if the weather is nice on my next day off I'm going to try the beach and see what happens.


----------

